# Flag Stick?



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Was doing some research for a golf article and ran across some ambiguity regarding USGA & CGA as to the official height for a flag stick. I got this reply when I googled the question:

The United States Golf Association (USGA), which defines the rules of golf in the United States, recommends that the flagstick be at least seven feet in height, although this does not appear to be a requirement.United States Golf Association DECISIONS APPLICABLE ONLY IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICAhttp://www.usga.org/playing/rules/books/decisions/usdec.html“US/17/100 Flagstick Dimensions The USGA recommends that the flagstick be at least seven feet in height and that its diameter be not greater than three-quarters of an inch from a point three inches above the ground to the bottom of the hole.”Now the key word here is recommends, they do not stipulate an official height. Why I'm asking this question has to do with the posibility of them changing the ruling regarding range finders (busnell & the like). Most of these range finders seem to take their readings from the top of the flag stick. Well if there is no "official" height to work with then these range finders could be off substantially. Does anyone know the EXACT height that the USGA and CGA are using for tournament play? 
Del


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Was doing some research for a golf article and ran across some ambiguity regarding USGA & CGA as to the official height for a flag stick. I got this reply when I googled the question:
> 
> The United States Golf Association (USGA), which defines the rules of golf in the United States, recommends that the flagstick be at least seven feet in height, although this does not appear to be a requirement.United States Golf Association DECISIONS APPLICABLE ONLY IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICAhttp://www.usga.org/playing/rules/books/decisions/usdec.html“US/17/100 Flagstick Dimensions The USGA recommends that the flagstick be at least seven feet in height and that its diameter be not greater than three-quarters of an inch from a point three inches above the ground to the bottom of the hole.”Now the key word here is recommends, they do not stipulate an official height. Why I'm asking this question has to do with the posibility of them changing the ruling regarding range finders (busnell & the like). Most of these range finders seem to take their readings from the top of the flag stick. Well if there is no "official" height to work with then these range finders could be off substantially. Does anyone know the EXACT height that the USGA and CGA are using for tournament play?
> Del


As far as I know there is no such thing as a fixed height for a flagstick. I play courses that have flags of differing heights on different holes for visibility over hills, etc. Don't modern rangefinders just beam laser at the object and read the distance that way. That was my understanding... I've never handled one so I'm just going on what I've read. They can take distance readings from trees and other objects too.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 15, 2007)

all of the high end range finders i've looked at (and used) you can point at anything and it gives you the reading. nice to know what club to hit to be 115 out, or how far it is to carry the water/bunker


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Nope i can honestly say i have played courses that have the flag stick below 7 ft i dont think even my home course has its flag stick 7 ft..:laugh:


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I've only played mini golf but it was very enjoying...I've hit golf balls far with a real stick though.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I just find it amusing, all of the golf authorities through out the world have regulated every last item concerned with golf, except the one thing that (pardon the pun) STICKS out the most.

Del


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's funny how a simple thing like the height of the flagstick can throw off your depth perception. I played a public course in Hendersonville, NC that had 6' sticks. Even though I knew it, I kept hitting my approach shots long all day.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I can honestly say that I haven't played a course with flags taller than me since I was 12.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> I can honestly say that I haven't played a course with flags taller than me since I was 12.


Since I'm 6'7" tall and the flag sticks around here are taller than me, I'm afraid to ask how tall you are...


----------

